# SB-600 vs SB-700 vs Nissin Di866 vs Metz 48AF vs Sigma EF-610 DG SUPER???



## Fleetwood271 (May 26, 2011)

I really need to buy a flash with TTL for my D90.  Currently using a Vivitar 285.  Leaning toward SB-700, but read a couple of bad reviews on Amazon about the battery doors falling apart.

Can anyone offer pros and cons about SB-600 vs SB-700?

And anyone have expereince with any of these other TTL flashes?  I've read good really good reviews on the Nissin and the Sigma in a couple of magazines.  And Will Crockett speaks highly of the Metz (but he is using the 58, not the 48 that I am asking about) on Friday Photo School.

I'd appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## behanana (May 26, 2011)

I have the 700 and haven't had any problems with it yet, I will give you the battery door is difficult to open and due to that people might be breaking them off trying to get it open. However the flash itself is nice and works well. My biggest reason for getting the 700 was because the 600 is being discontinued (and my wife bought it for me as a birthday gift). While I was looking at them, the overall specs seemed pretty much the same, a minor difference here and there but close enough for government work. I don't know about the 600, but I know my 700 can be set up as a master or remote, with different channels and such. All in all I don't know how to use all of that yet, but I'm learning and I figured for the price difference between the 2, the 700 was the way to go. Hope it helps.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 26, 2011)

I have the 600 and have used it for the last 2.5 years. It has served me very well and I don't feel I am missing anything that some of the other flashes might have (of course I have tried what I might be missing so who know for sure).

I have not used mine off of the hot shoe but understand the 600 will support this. I primarily use it as a bounce flash for shooting pics of my kids in doors at night.

I think you will be happy with either the 600 or 700. No issues opening the battery compartment on the 600 that I have experienced.


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2011)

The SB600 does not have the ability to act as a Commander in Nikon's CLS.


----------



## webada (May 26, 2011)

no problem with battery door on the 700 here.   Agree with behanna, battery door is a bit tight, so if you have hastily fingers, you could do some damage.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2011)

Using a flash and the camera in manual modes is so much simpler, and easier to learn than using TTL.

What kind of shooting situation do you need TTL for, that you can't do with the 285HV.


----------



## Green Li (May 27, 2011)

Here is very detailed comparison: *Nikon SB-600 vs. SB-700*










HTH


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 30, 2011)

I'm buying a few more flashes for remote use, was hoping someone would chime in about the  Metz flash


----------



## Green Li (May 31, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I'm buying a few more flashes for remote use, was hoping someone would chime in about the  Metz flash


 I used to have metz 48. Very good flash. Good design, high quality, good set of features, USB upgradable.
 Here is a review: *Metz 48*


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jun 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> Using a flash and the camera in manual modes is so much simpler, and easier to learn than using TTL.
> 
> What kind of shooting situation do you need TTL for, that you can't do with the 285HV.



To be honest, I suppose I can do everything I need with the 285HV.  Maybe I'm just being sucked into thinking that I need a better, more expensive toy.  But, you make a good point.  Until I can answer you question, as to why I "need" a TTL flash, I think I'll just work with my manual flash.  

Question - Is there another manual flash you would recommend, besides the 285HV?  I've got 3 light stands (2 that came with my mono lights) that I can use on location if I had another shoe flash.  I could buy another 285, but I'd like to hear your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## cstategrad99 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got a Nissin di622 Mark II and it is really awesome. I am the second review on the Nikon version if you look it up on Amazon.com. I definitely recommend it if you want good power, quality and a very reasonable price. The new Nissin di866 Mark II for Nikon is out there as well for about $350 but I got my di622 Mark II for $199.98. The regular di866 is good, but the Mark II version is really kick butt...  I just couldn't find it in stock yet and I needed a flash. Plus, if I am going to pay over $300 for a flash, I better be able to hook a power supply to it and have it have connections for radio triggers. Just food for thought.


----------

